# My needle felted dragon



## MaitriBB (Jan 7, 2014)

This was my first ever 3d sculpture from scratch. Previous to this I've only ever felted soap. There are some things I'd do differently. I tried to build an armature but the wire wasn't the right kind. Next time I will get the right wire and make the armature. It was a great learning experience though. Next up are some Woolbuddies for my kids.

Progress pictures....























Finished pics in the next post.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 7, 2014)

Final dragon...


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 7, 2014)

Super cute! I liked him better when he was white, he looked like Falcor!


----------



## maya (Jan 7, 2014)

omg! Gorgeous! I loves him and want to snuggle him forever!


----------



## Ancel (Jan 7, 2014)

Awww! So cute! Looks like he needs a friend


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## Relle (Jan 7, 2014)

So cute, he looks lost and needs his mummy.


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 7, 2014)

This is awesome! Just wondering where you got your wool..? I would like to try felt soap!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Jan 7, 2014)

That is stupendous.


----------



## Tienne (Jan 7, 2014)

Look at the little toes! And the eyes! How cute is that? Wow, what a lot of work that must have gone into making it. So many details. I think he's simply adorable!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 8, 2014)

Aw you guys are so sweet 



> Just wondering where you got your wool..? I would like to try felt soap!


 
I bought the wool batting for this project from Felt Alive, but that is needle felting wool, not necessarily for wet felting.


----------



## DaleF (Jan 8, 2014)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO adorable!  Great job with it.


----------



## renata (Jan 9, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 9, 2014)

Smaug doesn't look so scary when he's all fluffy and tiny like that.


----------



## Jencat (Jan 9, 2014)

He's adorable!


----------

